# Dometic Fridge No Power



## outbacker8

Just got the outback home from storage and we're getting ready to use it for the first time this weekend. The dometic fridge won't power on, no electric, no gas, light in fridge won't illuminate, nothing. The battery is charged, 120v is good and currently plugged in and I checked the 15a fuse in the service panel and that's fine. The trailer is level and everything else seems ok. Any ideas Outbackers?


----------



## Leedek

The manual for your Dometic is found at this site Dometic Refrig You need to know what model refrigerator you have so you can find the proper schematic. The fuses for line voltage and 12VDC are separate. Your problem sounds like it is affecting both shore and battery power. A loose connection at the refrigerator could be the cause. If I were checking I would take the outside panel off and carefully look at connections and everything. If you can use a schematic then you should be able to check for voltage to the control board etc. It is like solving a mystery using a treasure map. Be adventurous and systematic. Have fun with it.


----------



## MJV

Dumb response!! Is your battery isolator switch turned on?? M.V.


----------



## outbacker8

Leedek, I took your advice and went through everything, took off the outside cover and checked all the connections and they seemed ok, checked the 3a, 5a fuses and they were also good, gave it visual inspection and everything looked fine so I closed it up and headed inside. I took the service panel apart, all the connections were tight so I took the wires off one by one, checked them and put them back on, then double checked all the fuses and breakers again, everything was good. Thinking my fridge was lost I reconnected the battery and plugged in the shore power, went inside and pressed the power button... it works!! The temp this morning in the fridge was 37 degrees. _Sometimes I guess you have to blame it on gremlins.







_


----------

